# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Apple ID

## stelios4711

Έχω ένα Apple ID  xxx@icloud.com στο οποίο όταν πάω να συνδεθώ μου γράφει "Αυτό το Apple ID έχει κλειδωθεί για λόγους ασφάλειας." 
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κλειδώθηκε το pass μου είναι σίγουρα σωστό 
Αν πατήσω ξεκλείδωμα λογαριασμοί θα στείλει email επιβεβαίωσης στο xxx@me.com που στην ουσία είναι το ίδιο άρα επίσης κλειδωμένο. 
Τις ερωτήσεις ασφαλείας δεν τις θυμάμαι 
Τι ελπίδες έχω να αποκτήσω πάλι πρόσβαση;

----------


## sdikr

Αν δεν το είχες σε κάποια Ι  συσκευή,  νομίζω καμία

----------


## stelios4711

το είχα ανοίξει με hackindosh το οποίο όμως τώρα δεν υπάρχει    :Sad:

----------


## tsigarid

Στείλε mail στην Apple εξηγώντας, αλλά μην περιμένεις πολλά. Ίσως να πας σε ένα Apple store καλύτερα.

----------

